# Crappie



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

have any lakes turned on yet about to go fishing


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Just hit up Mogadore for 5 hours or so. Nothing. Kind of disappointing


----------



## Catfished (Apr 13, 2018)

Water temp ??


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Wait till tomorrow. Let the water warm today and tomorrow evening will produce that's what I'm doing


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

It has been so hit and miss with the spring we've had. We need a week of good warm weather without 2" of rain. These 28 degree mornings are a killer and in my area of the state the real water temp is only up to 52 - 54 degrees . The best is yet to come !


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Need that 55-60 consistently then it will be glorious


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

Fished mogadore for a few hours only caught 2 decent crappie and the water temp was 51 - 54.5


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Catfished said:


> Water temp ??


55.7 in the main part of the lake.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

KrappieKyle said:


> Fished mogadore for a few hours only caught 2 decent crappie and the water temp was 51 - 54.5


I was out for 3 hours south of Lansinger and had crappies but I did pick up two bass. I cannot catch a crappie this spring. Open to any suggestions.....


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

I got the day off and am heading Springfield tomorrow . Will report back but by afternoon they should really turn on.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

kayakcrazy said:


> I was out for 3 hours south of Lansinger and had crappies but I did pick up two bass. I cannot catch a crappie this spring. Open to any suggestions.....


Minnows under a float are producing for me


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Got to know what to do it's been on for a while depending on the day!! Read the book crappie wisdom!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> *Got to know what to do it's been on for a while depending on the day!*! Read the book crappie wisdom!!


I'll agree with that! "depending on the (sunny) DAY",,,,,,,,, & the (warm water) 'spot'.

2 of us hit our backwaters 'PIPE' again Yesterday afternoon,,, just to see,,,,,,
Water was very dirty with weeds starting to hit the surface, So we used slips set to 12"-16" & cast just outside of the clumps. 
CONSTANT hits, but ALL fish were all on the small throw-back size.???
I'd say that we landed about 40 perch, gills & small male crappie,,,, only 2 of the specks went over 8". Not one of the crappie showed 'eggs'. (still early)?
1/4" piece of worm on a small #8 hook. Very short jerks, with up & down bait presentation.
(& Always try a pink/ white 'Troutmagnet' with the gold head jig) ;>)

We've been slapping the snot out of 'em since ice out,,,,, 30-110 every afternoon out. (7 trips)
we can't believe that the big female specks aren't in these 'shallows' yet!????? If they are,,,, we can't find 'em!
But the yellow perch are done,,,,, they are after spawn, here..


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

They'll turn on just for you, if you go. I'm tellin' ya. --Tim


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

We only got one over 13 yesterday had 1 pop loose at the boat fished 3 to 10 fow caught a lot of small males though.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

crappieboo420 said:


> We only got one over 13 yesterday had 1 pop loose at the boat fished 3 to 10 fow caught a lot of small males though.


I was on Wingfoot already when I read your post regarding where you were fishing. I considered going in and trailering up and driving out to meet you but I didn't and dammit I should have. Good to see somebody's getting some fish! Enjoy your day dude!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

From last Thursday and this Tuesday. Hoping I get a 20+ trip soon


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

You got a couple SLOBS in that mix! Nice!!!



set-the-drag said:


> From last Thursday and this Tuesday. Hoping I get a 20+ trip soon
> View attachment 261481
> View attachment 261480


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

A 16" Thursday and a 15" Tuesday. I guess I'm getting the big girl luck this year


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

pymybob said:


> You got a couple SLOBS in that mix! Nice!!!


their called "slabs"....not slobs.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

When they are that big, they are SLOBS!


mosquitopat said:


> their called "slabs"....not slobs.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I call them big ones frying pans. They are literally the size of a frying pan its crazy


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

What lake you find those in? I have not got into any numbers yet


----------

